

The Ouija Toggle - cheeaun
http://www.helloerik.com/the-ouija-toggle

======
yitchelle
Interesting to read that there is a patent on the Ouija, issued in 1916.
Luckily it is a only a patent on the trademark :-)

~~~
eflowers
The "spiritual communication and summoning device" toggle!

